

Caffein - Nota Inc.  launches revolutionary free Web-based P2P group video chat - racsci
http://www.caffein.tv/
Nota Inc. has released caffein.tv on March 31st.
http://www.caffein.tv<p>Caffein brings P2P group video chat to the web.
Users can engage in simultaneous peer to peer group video chatting for free.<p>Each chatroom is given a unique short URL so that users can easily
share it across their favorite social networks or in any text format, however the short URL
is not listed anywhere so that chat rooms default to private.<p>Combining web-based chat with a short link creates the revolutionary experience of seeing friends by video chat
casually and quickly throughout the course of regular web browsing and without the need for additional software.<p>For example, as soon as users see an IM, tweet, or status update come up in
their feed, they can instantly jump into a video chat with up to 15
peers who see that same message.
======
_neil
Cool and all, but.. revolutionary?

